# skinny alpacas



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I need some advice and not sure where to ask. I have two alpacas. They just don't seem to put any weight on. They get about 1lb of grain a day and all the hay they can eat. They have been wormed and they have nice pink eyelids, so I am guessing it is not worms. I can get a stool sample to the vet but other that that is there anything I can do to up the body weight?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

How's their teeth looking?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Their front teeth look good!
They eat all their grain and munch on hay all day . I do not think that is it.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe they need a higher quality hay.


----------



## birchtreefarm (Jul 22, 2007)

How are you determining that they need to gain weight? Are their ribs showing? I've never seen alpacas that looked really bulky (not counting their wool) - they always seem to be a more slender type of animal. Like a dairy cow rather than a beef cow.

But if they are really bony, they may just need better quality hay. You could also try soaked beet pulp, if they'll eat it. Or maybe alfalfa pellets or cubes?

How old are they?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

They have hay that runs about 20% protein. I do not think I can do better.
They are boney when I run my hand across their hips. I have 1 other alpaca and 2 llamas and they seem to be better.
I will try the beet pulp 
thanks


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Steff, check them for coccidia. It effects alpacas as well, and could be the cause of their poor feed efficiency.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

steff bugielski said:


> They have hay that runs about 20% protein. I do not think I can do better.
> They are boney when I run my hand across their hips. I have 1 other alpaca and 2 llamas and they seem to be better.
> I will try the beet pulp
> thanks


Beet pulp also comes in "shreds" - you don't have to pre-soak it and might be a little easier to introduce than a wet feed (soaked pellets).

I'm trying to put a little weight on a goat right now and am trying rice bran. I had been giving her the shredded beet pulp but she really didn't like it and didn't seem to eat enough to make much of a difference. I know nothing about alpacas so I have no idea if rice bran would be an option for them; I just thought I'd toss it out there.

Also, my girl, after a bit of a rocky start, is now eating the rice bran really, really well - better than she did the beet pulp - so maybe the rice bran is more palatable.


----------

